# Lachse/Forellen in Südnorge



## Matzinger (2. September 2004)

Hallo.

Nachdem ich im Juli einige Wochen an der Otra und an der Mandalselva war, bin ich auf der Suche nach weiteren Revieren im Süden.

Wo wart Ihr bisher ? Vielleicht kann man hier ja mal alle Erlebnisse (positiv/negativ), Angelstellen, Köder, Links, etc. auflisten.

Und: Wer kann mir Hütten direkt am Fluß/See nennen ?


----------



## Jones (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lachse/Forellen in Südnorge*

Hi Matzinger!#h 


War dieses Jahr in Südnorwegen, die Bedingungen zum Meeresangeln waren sehr schlecht also zogen wir hinaus ins Landesinnere sprich zum Lygndalfluss!
Soweit war das Wetter in Ordnung viel Regen ließ den Fluss anschwellen das verspricht mehr #w , aber dann war es doch zuviel Regen. Eine einzige Forelle konnten wir erbeuten, zu dritt:e . Selbst die Einheimischen fingen nicht viel. Den Tag darauf fuhren wir durch die Gegend und fanden eine prima Stelle für Lachse, Forellen und Meerforellen. Vielleicht kennst du es schon es heißt Ana-Sira liegt zwischen Flekkefjord und Hauge! Dort angelte ein Deutscher der dort aber seit 10 Jahren wohnt er fing in 30 min 11 große Forellen und wir fingen 6 Stk. das besondere der Stelle, sie liegt an einer Reker(Krabben)-Fabrik dort wimmelt es nur so von Fisch deshalb benutzten wir auch Reker als Köder aber auf Wurm fingen wir auch, incl. einem Aal#6 

MfG Jones
#h


----------



## Friday_13th1 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Lachse/Forellen in Südnorge*

Hallo Matzinger,

kann Jones nur beipflichten.

Ana Sira ist im Sommer (Schonzeiten beachten) eine gut Adresse.
Ich selbst war 2000 für 2 Wochen dort und hab meine Kiste (die der anderen auch) voll bekommen. 
Forellen an der Rekkerfabrik sind immer drin und vor allem in einer vernünftigen Größe. 
Wenn du nicht gerade einen Tagesausflug dort hin machst und in Ana Sira was mit Boot gebucht hast, kannst du auch mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Lachs und Meerforellen im Fjord aufs Kreuz legen, hat bei uns jedenfalls geklappt.

Gruß
Friday_13th #6


----------

